# On the clearing Wheel



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I cleared the baits in the previous post....here they are.

Thanks for taking a look,

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job, I really like the shading on the gill plate of the black and white grandma-type lure. It kind of looks 3D.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

nice looking! do you actually ever fish? 
How are these for trolling?

Michael


----------

